

Trailmeme a new kind of publishing - skmurphy
http://www.trailmeme.com/

======
skmurphy
It's an interesting variation on slashdot/reddit/HN that allows a submitter to
specify and curate a sequence of websites to be visited. Part of the Xerox
Trails project. Venkatesh Rao of <http://www.ribbonfarm.com/> is the product
manager.

